# Beading tool, Veritas or Lie Nielsen?



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, guys I want to buy a beading tool and I wonder which one you think will be a better one, the Veritas or Lie nielsen, I have the money for either one but Veritas is way cheaper. So what are your thought?
Thanks
Regards


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Get Both!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

LN @ 175.00










Veritas @ 75.00

That's a tough decision to make. The LN is more traditional whereas the Veritas 
seems more versatile.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Check the beading tool by Derek Cohen. It is okay and well accepted to make your own beading tool. Some of the commercial varieties don't provide a great advantage compared to hand made.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I would go with the LN here. The limitation of the LV is that it does not have an adjustable fence (in-and-out) - instead one has to reposition the blade. Also, I prefer the thicker, stiffer LN blades.

Making your own is also very easy. Here is one I made from an old marking gauge. Blades are made from bandsaw blades.










A simple scratch stock, such as this, gets the job done …



















Pictorial: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/ANewAngleOnScratchStock.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## MARCIOCRM (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Boris,

What did you decided?
Thanks!


----------

